# My TT's first wash.... Pic's after 4 hours of elbow grease



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i'vw owned the car since Jan this year, but this has been the first time i have washed it myself.
I've just usually taken it down the road and got a £5 wash done.

Anyway i spent about 4 hours on it, would have been longer but the misses just wouldn't give it a rest, thought she would be happy that i was out of the house. 

Thing's which stand out - the wheels really need a refurb and the rear bumper needs a respray, one corner was scrapped when i bought the car and the other one was hit/scrapped when the misses decided to reverse into a pole.

Couple of pre pics - but the sun was out in full force so cant really tell with this colour.


































Anyway heres the after show


























































































































































Sorry for all the pic's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Much better I see you have been testing your parking ready for when the wheels have been done :lol:


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Much better I see you have been testing your parking ready for when the wheels have been done :lol:


Just a little  lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, She looks nice, but you have rubbed too hard & removed all the *colour*... :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully i get a bit of time today to detail the engine 

More pics to follow


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice colour :!: 
Looks great when its nice 'n' shiny 8)

Well worth the effort
Peter


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good mate, the elbow grease is definitely worth the results


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers guys, spent a bit of time on it today, just little touches I.e door boot seals.

Need to sort out the engine bay, may be a job for next weekend or when it comes back from getting the hoses and modshack kit fitted in two weeks time


----------



## daveo2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks good Borsip


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks great and my fave colour (I've got an Avus too! )


----------

